# Leviticus 23



## JBaldwin (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm doing a personal study on the feasts in the OT and how they are fulfilled in Christ. 

It is easy for me to see how Christ has fulfilled the spring feasts but not so clear as to how the fall feasts are fulfilled. 

The books I've read on the subject are Messianic Jewish and/or dispensational, and I find them confusing. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## JoannaV (Dec 5, 2011)

Rev 21:3 And I heard a great voice out of heaven saying, Behold, the tabernacle of God is with men, and he will dwell with them, and they shall be his people, and God himself shall be with them, and be their God.

The latter part of Zechariah 14 is relevant, but not in the way interpreted by the dispensationalists et al.

As with many things, my understanding is greater than my ability to vocalise. I am sure some others will give full answers. If not, I will attempt an answer and link you to a sermon which should help a little. (Can't link right now because first I need to update our church website. Lol.)


----------



## py3ak (Dec 5, 2011)

In Fairbairn's _Typology_ there is a sane treatment of these things, and also helpful is Edersheim: _Life and Times_, _Sketches of Jewish Social Life_, _The Temple_.


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 6, 2011)

Can anyone point to a reference to the day of atonement in the NT? It seems that there are references all through the Gospels of Christ fulfilling the feasts. 

The day of atonement is the one that has me puzzled right now. The Messianic Jewish folks say that this refers to the "gathering in" and repentance of the Jews in the very last days. As proof, they point to the Messianic Jewish movement which is growing by leaps and bounds. I am not sure I agree with that.


----------



## JoannaV (Dec 7, 2011)

Hebrews 9:7 and onwards through chapter 10.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 7, 2011)

The teaching that I received while in a Messianic Jewish congregation is that although atonement was made with the spring feasts, the sacrifice of the lamb at Passover, it is applied during the fall feasts, the day of atonement. Rosh Hoshana (spelling?) is the coronation of the king. Thereafter, the atonement is applied to the believer and the feast of the tabernacles is a picture of our eternal life with our King, a honeymoon kind of picture. It makes sense to me. The spring feasts picturing the first coming, the fall feasts picturing the second coming.


----------



## KingofBashan (Dec 26, 2011)

The place I would start is understanding what the feasts meant to the Old Testament Israelite. Why did God institute this feast in the first place? What spiritual benefit was an OT believer meant to recieve in practicing the feast? This will be the first step in understanding how Christ fulfills it.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Dec 26, 2011)

I hear that the following work is very good:
Meeting Jesus at the Feast: Israel's Festivals and the Gospel by John Sittema.


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 27, 2011)

Leslie said:


> The teaching that I received while in a Messianic Jewish congregation is that although atonement was made with the spring feasts, the sacrifice of the lamb at Passover, it is applied during the fall feasts, the day of atonement. Rosh Hoshana (spelling?) is the coronation of the king. Thereafter, the atonement is applied to the believer and the feast of the tabernacles is a picture of our eternal life with our King, a honeymoon kind of picture. It makes sense to me. The spring feasts picturing the first coming, the fall feasts picturing the second coming.



I am aware of this line of thinking which also makes some sense to me. However, I have recently become acquainted with Messianic Jewish people who don't completely hold to this idea. They say, for instance, that the feast of Tabernacles was fulfilled when Christ came the first time referencing John 1. Any thoughts?


----------

